# My daughter eats rocks!



## Stacymom (Jul 7, 2002)

and dirt, and sand, and gravel... She'll be two in June, and has recently started eating rocks like candy! We have a new house with a front yard full of rocks and dirt, and anytime we're outside and I turn my head, she's in the yard eating (literally) fistfuls of dirt and rocks. We can't go on walks without her stopping to pick up every pebble on the sidewalk, and today, I was at my mom's house when I found her shoveling big handfuls of sand into her mouth from a planter.

She's still nursing about 6-8 times a day, and has a pretty varied diet other than that, but I'm starting to get worried. Is this just a normal toddler thing, or should I have her checked out by a Dr?


----------



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

My dd #1 is 28 months and still does this. She has always been an oral baby, but loves rocks , dirt and sand from her new sand box.
When we are at the park she will lie down on the ground and lick the dirt! Yum! And I am a kind of germ freak too, so it drives me nuts.

Looks like we are the only ones with rock licking babies!!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Oooh rocks? Makes my teeth hurt just thinking about it!

Could be just a normal exploration type thing, but it could also be PICA. Has she had her iron levels tested? Any other signs of low iron?


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I was going to say that,too. I know nothing about pica other than if makes people eat none food things like dirt and soap. Maybe check it out. Ds does not do this but of course, it could just be exploration, too.


----------



## loralie (May 4, 2005)

My 22 month old dd eats sand, dirt, rocks, crayons, etc, too! She was a little bit low iron at one point, but isn't anymore and still does this. Any suggestions? I am taking her to a naturopath doctor this week.


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Loralie! It's me, Jen. I thought this might be you posting with the sand-eaters.







I hope you find some good info here. Just wanted to say hi and







!


----------

